# Contingency Cost Move ( CCM )



## INT Guy (21 Aug 2009)

My mother is not well and is on the west cost and I am in Ottawa. I am not due to be posted until 2012.

I have looked around and have only found contingency cost move (CCM) as an option. I do not want a compassionate as I can still deploy and still want to move forward in my career.

If I put in a memo for a CCM who is it addressed to? CareerManager, CO or D Mil C?

Are there any repercussions associated with this request? Are my move costs still covered and allowances allocated in the same manner as a regular move during the APS?

Any help is appreciated - especially since I am wanting to get this done by Tuesday..

thanks in advance.


----------



## BernDawg (21 Aug 2009)

Have you made you chain of command aware of this?


----------



## INT Guy (21 Aug 2009)

I have talked to my direct supervisor already and was waiting on a COA before the memo goes in.

He thought just a memo was in order within the chain but I am making certain that all is correct the first time through. I have had many a request sit on a desk without action - not at my current work but previous.


----------



## Cansky (21 Aug 2009)

I have just this past year asked for and recieved a contingency Cost Move.  As BernDawg said you first need to inform your chain of command.  Then write a memo to the Career Manager thru your chain of command.  The CO's recommendation must be on this request.  You also need to see the Social Workers who will interview you and give their recommendations.  Your chain of command and the Social workers should direct you as to the supporting documentation you'll need to justify this.  

If you are looking at quality of life reasons and are employable and deployable, it's important to justify this in your request. Quality of life still means your are available for taskings, deployments courses and promotions.  Keep all this in mind with your request.  

If you have any other questions feel free to PM.
K.


----------



## Pil (24 Aug 2009)

I'm in the middle of the process right now too. My COC has been more then helpful with my request (maybe they just want me gone that badly) and am expecting my posting within the week (request was about three weeks ago)

Both my current and receiving unit acted on the information quickly. It seems to be Ottawa delaying the request (I'm not complaining, they're still moving quick) I didn't have to go through social work either, but maybe I'll have to in the future. 

PM me if you want details or advice.


----------



## reccecrewman (26 Sep 2009)

Searched first, found squat. I put a memo up my C-o-C 6 months ago to request a contingency cost move to another Base..... Still patiently waiting for a response, but my question is, can any LOG types let me know exactly who pay for a CCM? Do they come out of Unit or career managers budgets or is there a separate pool of money set aside for CCM's or Compassionate Postings?


----------



## dapaterson (26 Sep 2009)

The national cost move budget pays CCMs (Reg F).


----------



## Jed (26 Sep 2009)

Is a Contingency Cost Move another way of saying a move on posting? I thought we are ordered to move and report by a certain COS date.


----------



## reccecrewman (26 Sep 2009)

Thank you dapaterson. That clears alot up for me. 

Sorry Jed, It's not that at all. I don't know all the ins and outs of a CCM Posting and a Compassionate Posting, I just know they are 2 separate mechanisms that the CF has to help assist it's members when circumstances can justify the move.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Sep 2009)

For those interested in learning about CCMs or Compassionate Postings, here's the DAOD Reference link: http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/5000/5003-6-eng.asp


----------



## reccecrewman (29 Sep 2009)

3 weeks??? Must be nice. I put my request for one in last April.... nearly 6 months later and STILL waiting for an answer.


----------



## BinRat55 (4 Oct 2009)

LOL!! I waited almost 18 months - only to be denied!! Apparently SCONDVA never recognised children as family...

"If I wanted a family to be part of your kit soldier, I would've had them ISSUED to you!! Get back to work!!"


----------



## reccecrewman (18 Oct 2009)

Not bad..... after a 6 month wait (Almost to the day) and right out of the blue, my Sergeant Major gets a hold of me. "One quick question ref. your CCM memo.... what do you want for a COS date?" And just like that, I got it. For the first 4 months I put that memo in, I said nothing and waited for the wheels to turn, after 4 months, started asking about it and lo and behold.... it finally gets moving. The squeeky wheel really DOES get the grease.


----------



## ~ss~ (13 Sep 2012)

I have a question.
I am trying to request a contingency cost move for personal reasons and my CoC is not being supportive at all. Not only have they not tried to help me figure out the process, when i asked my direct supervisor to get me an appointment with the WO to figure out my next move she said she sent an email but no response, which i figured out recently she did not send. I am worried because i don't have my CoC's support and I'm scared to do this alone. any suggestions?


----------



## Wookilar (14 Sep 2012)

First place to start is DAOD 5003-6, Contingency Cost Moves for Personal Reasons, Compassionate Status and Compassionate Posting

You have to have a real hard look at yourself and your situation in order to see if you fit the reasons for CCM vice Compassionate Status/Posting. Doing so in a clinical/unemotional manner is sometimes (usually) very difficult to do.

Just because you cannot get past your immediate supervisor to the WO does not mean that your CoC does not support you. You aren't even to that stage yet. It means that your immediate supervisor, at best, does not share your sense of urgency or, at worst, is just a bit of a male sexual appendage.

Have a read of the DAOD and DAOD 5003-0 Restrictions on Duty and Individual Limitations and see where that gets you home work wise. Instead of talking to your supervisor, if you are getting no joy, talk with your RMS Clerk.

READ THE REFS FIRST!


----------



## TCM621 (1 Oct 2012)

I have to second that. I have the distinct impression that a lot of people really don't understand a CCM and lump it in with compassionate postings. Be prepared to explain why it should be a CCM vs compassionate.


----------



## DAA (1 Oct 2012)

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> I have to second that. I have the distinct impression that a lot of people really don't understand a CCM and lump it in with compassionate postings. Be prepared to explain why it should be a CCM vs compassionate.



While both a CCM Posting and Compassionate Posting may appear the same from the surface when applying, they are not.  Both have very differing career implications and resolution times.  The approval process is relatively the same but the largest hurdle is "who pays" for the move, which is the bad point of it.  A CCM posting will come directly from the respective CM's budget, whilst a Compassionate posting will come from higher up.  So if your CM has no money left in their posting budget, your sort of stuck......


----------



## upandatom (22 May 2013)

FYI

Ill acknowledge this is an old post first, but it is the first topic that comes up with regards to CCM. 

Its stated that a CCM fin coding comes from the respective CM. 

It does not, it comes from the same pool as the Compassionate posting allowance. 

Your CM and CoC (not direct CoC,) the higher up the chain is very influential in the decision made by Col of D Mil C. 
Stating, if your memo as directed is to the CO of your unit, your CoC has to pass it up, with their input whether or not to support or not, from that point if your CO agrees that a CCM is the most appropriate way to resolve the reasoning for a posting, (family requirement, language, medical, career potential etc) he/she will then submit a letter to your CM, stating that bla bla bla should be posted to alleviate these issues. 

From that point your CM may ask you for various ppwk, etc to support it (if they support it).

From what I have been informed by the OR, Base OR, CM, and other senior members including my RSM, Very rarely will the Col of D Mil C go against what the CM, CO and medical, or social services recommend for a member. Especially if the unit/location you are requesting to go has positions and is higher on the priority manning list. 

Compassionates should be used as a last resort. They have very stringent career implications. I have researched this alot over the past year.

for ref 

 DOAD 5003-6


----------



## rocksteady (20 Nov 2013)

Here is the situation:

Wife is pregnant and she is taking a EI pay top up from her employer while on maternity leave.  In order to take it she has to return service to her employer in an equal amount of hours to the amount she will receive in top up.  The CF has a similar policy.  In order to be able to return service we have to remain in the same area until she can do that (it will take about 8 months beyond her 1 year of maternity leave).  That being said I'm fully deployable during her maternity and return service time.  If we had to leave before she had the opportunity to return service we would owe approximately $30,000 to her employer as her top up would be considered an overpayment.

Should I apply for a Contingency Cost Move (without a move) or Compassionate Status (no move)?

I should also mention I am due for posting but of course nothing official has come down.

Thanks.


----------



## rocksteady (20 Nov 2013)

IR is not an option as we won't break up our family with a new baby.


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Nov 2013)

Talk to your chain of command and career manager. You may be able to get the CM to annotate your file and defer any posting until after her payback.


----------



## Occam (20 Nov 2013)

What ModlrMike said.  Wife was due shortly after the APS for my last posting before I got out.  CM was sympathetic to difficulty of finding a new GP and ob/gyn for her at new posting location so close to due date, so he happily deferred my posting til the next APS.


----------



## Drag (20 Nov 2013)

What about going unaccompanied or IR while she is doing he return service time?  I don't see a strong case for a compassionate posting...


----------



## Pusser (20 Nov 2013)

D3 said:
			
		

> What about going unaccompanied or IR while she is doing he return service time?



Since first meeting each other, my wife and I have endured multiple separations (multiple tours at sea, a few operational deployments, courses, TD, etc).  The absolute worst separation was the three months that I "proceeded unaccompanied" before moving my family on posting.  It truly sucked for a variety of reasons, notwithstanding that I was living in an apartment on the Queen's dime and even getting paid for rations (this was before they changed the rules).  The worst part was that I was staring at the walls of my apartment while my wife had to deal with all the crap of getting ready to move.  I would think that going on IR, while leaving a newborn behind (with your wife having to go to work) would be even worse.  I would never recommend this.

If the reason you are "due for posting" is simply because you've been in one place for awhile and there is no other compelling reason to move you, I would think a simple call from your chain of command to your career manager would resolve this (at least it should).  Another thing to keep in mind is that you too are entitled to take Parental Leave.  So rather than your wife taking it all (and thus having to work longer to pay it back), perhaps you can take some yourself.  This does two things: 1) reduces the amount of payback your wife has to give and, 2) allows you to stay where you are.  For example, your wife takes six months and then goes back to work; then you take six months.  By the time you've taken your six months, your wife's obligation should be over and you're all set to be posted.  Even if the timing isn't perfect, the Career Manager is less likely to post you if he/she knows that you're likely to take parental leave soon after you arrive at the new location.


----------



## stokerwes (20 Nov 2013)

Have to agree with Pusser on this. The nine months I was on IR was definitely the worst time away from home. This too after numerous deployments etc. In these times of "fiscal constraint" it should be pretty straight forward for the CM to grant a CCM. But you have engage your CoC. Start with asking your supervisor to read over the memo you are going to write to ask for a CCM. 
The forums are a great starting point but you have to have your supervisors on your side and they usually are if they are in the know and you have a valid case.
Good luck.


----------



## garb811 (20 Nov 2013)

Talk about getting the cart in front of the horse.  The OP is projecting on his own that he is "due for posting" without giving any reason as to why he feels that and based on that he is already planning to apply for a CCM or a Compassionate Posting??  I know for a fact that the MP Career Managers haven't started doing interviews yet and I also know for a fact the MP Career Managers are expecting their moves to be slashed yet again, so the OP should stop panicking and wait to see what is in the cards before he starts generating what is very possibly unnecessary staff work.  *IF* a posting message comes in, that is the time to worry about this stuff, not five months in advance.

In the meantime, put the details of what is going on with your spouse in the comments section in EMAA.  Again, I know for a fact that the MP Career Managers read what is in EMAA, I have gotten a few interesting phone calls from the CM shop about what people thought was appropriate to put in there.


----------



## Occam (20 Nov 2013)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Talk about getting the cart in front of the horse.  The OP is projecting on his own that he is "due for posting" without giving any reason as to why he feels that and based on that he is already planning to apply for a CCM or a Compassionate Posting??  I know for a fact that the MP Career Managers haven't started doing interviews yet and I also know for a fact the MP Career Managers are expecting their moves to be slashed yet again, so the OP should stop panicking and wait to see what is in the cards before he starts generating what is very possibly unnecessary staff work.  *IF* a posting message comes in, that is the time to worry about this stuff, not five months in advance.



While I agree the talk of CCM or Compassionate status is very premature, I disagree with the rest of the above.  I know our career manager took great pains to ensure that the D Mil C webpage for the trade was kept up to date, including the date that your current position was scheduled to "Open".  If we saw that our current position was due to come open in APS 2014, you can be assured that there's a posting message coming, barring any unexpected events such as cutbacks on the number of moves available, a mass exodus causing a large number of promotions, or the like.

By the time the CM is cutting posting messages, the interviews are all over, and everyone has had their chance to express their preferences and wishes.  An ounce of prevention is in order here, and giving the CM a heads up that there are circumstances which might call for a posting deferral allows him to more accurately do the posting plot.  The earlier he/she gets this info, the better.



> In the meantime, put the details of what is going on with your spouse in the comments section in EMAA.  Again, I know for a fact that the MP Career Managers read what is in EMAA, I have gotten a few interesting phone calls from the CM shop about what people thought was appropriate to put in there.



Good idea, but nothing beats a phone call to the CM to give them an early heads up that there are extenuating circumstances.  If the CM was indeed planning on posting the OP in APS 2014, it's better they know early than half way through the interviews and he's already pencilled someone into the vacant position that was going to be left by the OP.


----------



## garb811 (20 Nov 2013)

Occam said:
			
		

> While I agree the talk of CCM or Compassionate status is very premature, I disagree with the rest of the above.  I know our career manager took great pains to ensure that the D Mil C webpage for the trade was kept up to date, including the date that your current position was scheduled to "Open".  If we saw that our current position was due to come open in APS 2014, you can be assured that there's a posting message coming, barring any unexpected events such as cutbacks on the number of moves available, a mass exodus causing a large number of promotions, or the like.


A position on the CM's website could be opening for any number of reasons.  For the MP Branch, just because a person's position is listed as coming "open" doesn't mean it is because the CM is forecasting a cost move.



> Good idea, but nothing beats a phone call to the CM to give them an early heads up that there are extenuating circumstances.  If the CM was indeed planning on posting the OP in APS 2014, it's better they know early than half way through the interviews and he's already pencilled someone into the vacant position that was going to be left by the OP.


I have a little bit of insight on how the MP CM likes to work and EMAA is just as effective and certainly much quicker at this stage of the game as trying to engage the chain of command.  *IF* the member has an interview with the CM and at that point the CM is still indicating to the member that the intent is to move him, by all means, engage the chain of command but until then, don't panic and let the CM actually work his plot.


----------



## MrsMurray (24 May 2014)

My husband is currently on IR in Trenton, and since he's married he's staying in the Yukon Lodge. His ql3 course for ACISS doesn't look like it'll be happening until a rumored end of August start date, or in December. Here's our situation, I have a medical condition, and one of THE BEST doctors in Canada who specializes in my condition is in Kingston, and my current specialist knows him personally and can set up a direct referral to him. There's also a surgeon in Toronto that can perform a surgery that I require, and it would be easier to travel there from Kingston than from my home in Halifax. This medical condition is expensive (about $500 a month on medications, plus weekly treatments), and there's been an issue with our medical coverage through the CF, and we've been waiting since March to have it fixed so that I can start receiving benefits. Because of this, we've been paying everything completely out of pocket. On top of that, we have rent and bills to pay for here in Halifax, plus hubby's Rations in Trenton, and I'm not currently working because of my condition. 

We've thought of a few solutions and we're not sure which could work out best.

1) We know we don't want to go for a compassionate status or move, as that would affect his career, and he's still capable of performing his duties. But would a CCM be possible? Could they simply transfer him over to Kingston to finish the rest of his IR and then to do his 18 week aciss training, and move me up and we can stay in a PMQ on base? But from what we've been able to gather, applying for a CCM can take a long time.

2) We could do a no cost move, and I just move up and live in Kingston myself. But a) that can be costly and it's money we don't have and b) I know that can cause issues later on when we get moved to a new post or something. Also we'd still be paying for me to live there which doesn't really help our financial issues.

3) We know that since he's at the Yukon lodge, spouses are allowed to visit. But for how long? Just a weekend? Or could I possibly stay with him for a few months and just travel back and forth to Kingston until his IR is all done?

4) He leaves the CF, we end our relationship, or we suck it up and deal with it.

I've only seen him for a few days since he first left for BMQ back in October. He's not been able to attend a single appointment, gone with me for any treatments, and he even had to miss my first surgery a couple weeks ago because he was in Meaford. He's tried repeatedly to go talk to the clerks to find out what he could do or to get help, and every time they say "come back tomorrow." I don't want to be the reason why he has to give up his career and his dream of being in the military, but we also don't want to have to sacrifice our marriage. We've been getting a lot of "Leave the CF or leave your wife, you can't have both" and "Suck it up" mentality from friends and family. I wish it were that simple. I didn't choose to become sick. We're really hoping option 1 or 3 is a possibility, and we're wondering how he can go about resolving this? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 May 2014)

MrsMurray said:
			
		

> 3) We know that since he's at the Yukon lodge, spouses are allowed to visit. But for how long? Just a weekend? Or could I possibly stay with him for a few months and just travel back and forth to Kingston until his IR is all done?



Under 30 days is the rule, IIRC.


----------



## MrsMurray (24 May 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Under 30 days is the rule, IIRC.



Is that simply because after 30 days we wouldn't be considered separated and then we'd lose SA? Or is it just that we can't be together longer than 30 days until he's done training? We don't care if we lose out on SA, if it meant a lot of our other issues would get resolved.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 May 2014)

Well, there is no SA anymore, but yep, if you're there more than 30 days, you are not considered "separate" anymore, hence the loss of IR benefits.


----------



## MrsMurray (24 May 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, there is no SA anymore, but yep, if you're there more than 30 days, you are not considered "separate" anymore, hence the loss of IR benefits.



what IR benefits is he getting? As far as he knows, he's not aware of getting any benefits except that he doesn't have to pay the $30 a night for staying at the lodge lol so if I were to stay there with him past the 30 days, he'd have to start paying per night?


----------



## reccecrewman (16 Aug 2014)

MrsMurray said:
			
		

> On top of that, we have rent and bills to pay for here in Halifax, plus hubby's Rations in Trenton, and I'm not currently working because of my condition.



I realise that this thread has had no activity for roughly 3 months, but this line caught my attention.  If your husbands home is with you in Halifax, and he was in Trenton on course, then his Rations & Quarters should be paid for him as he has to maintain his primary residence back home in Halifax where you are.  I am writing this so you can go back to his Unit clerk and ask them to look into this for a ration remit claim.  

I know when I went on a 3 month course to CFB Borden from my home base of CFB Petawawa, my rations and quarters while in Borden was covered as I was maintaining my primary residence in Pet.  Food for thought anyway.  He could end up getting a nice chunk of change back if there was an oversight that had him paying for his rations.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Aug 2014)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> I realise that this thread has had no activity for roughly 3 months, but this line caught my attention.  If your husbands home is with you in Halifax, and he was in Trenton on course, then his Rations & Quarters should be paid for him as he has to maintain his primary residence back home in Halifax where you are.  I am writing this so you can go back to his Unit clerk and ask them to look into this for a ration remit claim.
> 
> I know when I went on a 3 month course to CFB Borden from my home base of CFB Petawawa, my rations and quarters while in Borden was covered as I was maintaining my primary residence in Pet.  Food for thought anyway.  He could end up getting a nice chunk of change back if there was an oversight that had him paying for his rations.



Wrong.  The OP's spouse is _posted_ to Trenton, not on course.  He has to pay for rations but not quarters.


----------



## reccecrewman (16 Aug 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wrong.  The OP's spouse is _posted_ to Trenton, not on course.  He has to pay for rations but not quarters.



Seen! I missed that part. Thank you!


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Aug 2014)

There is the option to move from Halifax to somewhere within Trenton's approved duty area, that is close enough to Kingston to allow you to attend appointments, etc...  If your husband has been in Trenton less than two years, I believe you should still qualify for a posting-related move so a CCM might not be required at all.  Perhaps have your husband confirm with 8 Wing what the approved duty area for home locations is, and determine if there's an option to live further East towards Kingston.  Lots of folks living in Belleville and some in Napanee (20 min from Kingston).  Potential solution, but needs to be checked out.  

CCMs in general are difficult to get approved as the conditions associated with them often preclude approval.  The biggest factor often is that the condition for which the CCM is being requested must be considered to be resolvable within the remainder of the normal period of the member's posting.  Spousal medical conditions of a persistent or lasting nature (I didn't see it specifically mentioned in your original post) that would reasonably be expected to extend beyond the posting duration would likely not support approval of a CCM.  If your husband has been posted to Trenton for more than two years and the move entitlement associated with that posting is no longer valid and your medical condition is of a permanent/lasting nature whereby a CCM would likely not be approved, then you both may need to give consideration to applying for compassionate status.  There is a danger that if a condition that was believed to be resolvable and thus a CCM was approved, turns out to extend beyond the period of the approved CCM, then consideration could be given by the Forces for commencement of an administrative review to determine if compulsory release might be considered.

Your husband should speak with his supervisor/chain-of-command and the Wing orderly room to determine the implications of requesting a CCM.

Reference should include familiarizing yourselves with the Defence Administration Order and Directive (DAOD) 5006-3 - Contingency Cost Moves for Personal Reasons, Compassionate Status and Compassionate Posting.


Regards
G2G


----------



## Yawjames (30 Jan 2017)

Hi, does anyone have info on who pays for contingency cost move. i went to the padre for help on applying for a move from Trenton to Edmonton and he told me that I have  to pay for it. My mother in law was diagnose with cancer last year and my wife wants to go back home. i have  review the DAOD 5003-6 and anything was mention that members pay for the move.


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Jan 2017)

The Crown will pay for a Contingency Cost Move. From your perspective, it will be funded like any other move.


----------



## CKLP (30 May 2017)

Hello, I have submitted a CCM I have been informed that everything has been supported and is at the DGMC, DSA or D Mil C step in the request process.  I was wondering if you received this type of posting how long did it take for everything to be said and done?


----------



## Pusser (30 May 2017)

Once the request is approved, D Mil C will cut a posting message and everything then proceeds just like any other move.


----------



## MJP (21 Sep 2018)

RayneWL said:
			
		

> I am currently posted to BTL and heading on OJT for my new job while waiting for my QL3s to start in January. I am looking to put up a request for my posting after my QL3s as I had a family issue arise. I have read over the DAOD 5003-6 and I meet or will meet the requirements for a CCM. I am just unsure when I can put in the request. I was hoping to do it ASAP so hopefully I can get an answer before my QL3s so I can put 100% of my focus on the course and not having the worry in the back of my mind on the posting. Can I do it now and submit it through BTL? Or can I do it when I start OJT and submit it through the CoC of the actual trade I will be joining? Or do I need to wait until I start my QL3s?
> 
> Also how much information is required for the CoC to know? I understand if they need supporting documents and I am prepared to give them, but I'd rather not publicize my families medical issues if its not 100% necessary.



You will need to explain the situation to a social worker anyway so make sure you have all the supporting docs, as they may or may not be required.  Stat the process now as it can be lengthy.   Just a note just because you meet CCM criteria doesn't mean they will post you.  Have seen many compassionate and CCM attempts and most of them were not successful, more on the CCM side.  The thing you have going in your favour is being untrained they have some more leeway to post you off the BTL as that is a known move credit.


----------



## MJP (21 Sep 2018)

RayneWL said:
			
		

> I'm not looking to be posted out of BTL. What I am looking for is the postings after I finish my QL3s.



I am tracking that.  You remain on the BTL until you are finished your 3s generally hence it is a posting off the BTL.


----------



## kratz (21 Sep 2018)

"You are your own best career manager", is a valid quote to bring up at this point.

You have not even started your career, and you are searching for personal special consideration.

Everyone in the CAF has family / their own situation. When you put your own interests ahead of the service, you are not as useful to the CAF.
If this issue you are willing to pursue (hill to die on), your career could quickly end as an administrative burden.

Even if you are posted to an MP Det in Ontario, after training, you can readily be deployed as required anytime as required by the CAF, nullifying your efforts.


----------



## Brash (21 Sep 2018)

kratz said:
			
		

> "You are your own best career manager", is a valid quote to bring up at this point.
> 
> You have not even started your career, and you are searching for personal special consideration.
> 
> ...



...and this is why the CAF is losing people left right and centre. 

How do large international companies maintain their effective workforce? By brow-beating them into ignoring their families needs? Not likely.

Give the member the advice and resources, not judgement.


----------



## kratz (21 Sep 2018)

[quote author=Brashendeavours ]
...and this is why the CAF is losing people left right and centre. [/quote]

This comment is a simplistic, sophomoric statement.

Unlimited Liability is more than personal injury or sacrifice. 
Personal life will be interrupted. Family life will be affected.
These demands of military service have occurred with any military and will continue to in modern life. 

The CoC does it's best to provide solutions to member's issues...but the ownership is *"the member's issues"*.
Entry level positions are simple to fill.


----------



## BrewsKampbell (22 Sep 2018)

My father served for 24 years, he made sacrifices in his career by choosing to raise me as a single father while in the Infantry back in the 80's and he regrets none of it.

Family first. If it's something that's important then put in the request and see what comes of it.

Good luck.


----------



## Navy_Pete (22 Sep 2018)

kratz said:
			
		

> "You are your own best career manager", is a valid quote to bring up at this point.
> 
> You have not even started your career, and you are searching for personal special consideration.
> 
> ...



Asking for a posting that meets your own needs and the needs of the CAF just makes sense.  As an employer, accommodating reasonable requests where possible builds loyalty, and is more likely to keep people in for a career.  Doing otherwise is short term thinking that undermines longterm sustainability.

We invest too much into training and specialization to keep treating everyone as replaceable, and arbitrarily messing with people when they are on the BTL because doing some basic supervisory/personnel management work is an 'administrative burden' is a bit of a lazy attitude. If you start out someone's career telling them 'if you don't like it, get out' you can't be surprised when they get out when they don't like it, and you are facing significant personnel shortages.


----------



## kratz (22 Sep 2018)

[quote author=Navy_Pete]
Asking for a posting that meets your own needs and the needs of the CAF just makes sense.  As an employer, accommodating reasonable requests where possible builds loyalty, and is more likely to keep people in for a career.  Doing otherwise is short term thinking that undermines longterm sustainability.[/quote]

I agree with reasonable requests, but there is such a thing as managing member's expectation too.  There will be times, situations when a posting is "not ideal", or a deployment doesn't fit a family's needs. 

Sugar coating what the CAF will require is as much a disservice to recruits as lazy leadership.


----------



## CountDC (26 Sep 2018)

had to go back and read through.  

Rayne - Put in your request now so that it can get on the career shops radar.  If you wait until after they have plugged you into a different hole then you will have pissed them off.  Remember that CM could be your boss some day.  Absolutely nothing wrong with making a request that is in the books and no it does not make you an admin burden to anyone except those that don't want to do their jobs.  The ones that really are burdens are those that wait until they are posted somewhere else and then put in the request.  You are still BTL so the CM has time to plan you into a position you would prefer if it is possible.

Nothing wrong with putting family first other than the attitudes of others and the possible career implications as far as rank advancement goes.  Every posting I have had has been discussed with my family and they have decided which were taken (I have always had choice of at least 3 locations).  Career course have also been done with the family onboard.

The modern military understands that sometimes we have family life events that requires our attention thus has built in such things as CCM to accommodate when possible.  From reading your post it appears that you understand it is a request that may be denied and not an entitlement.  Talking to the social worker will give you are clearer picture on if your request is reasonable.  Considering most people avoid Ottawa I would think any CM would be happy that someone is asking for it.

Good Luck.


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Sep 2018)

I am not sure how it works at the MP School, but at CFSCE DP1/QL3 students are asked for their posting preferences during the first week of the course.  On the spreadsheet the CM uses is a comments section where the students can add any amplifying information for their choices.  The CM would take this into account when giving them their posting.  Most, if they had a viable reason and if there was a spot open, got their first choice without having to go through the CCM route.


----------



## danteh (31 Oct 2019)

So I've been posted to Ottawa for about 7 months now however due to a child custody court order, my step-son is not allowed to live outside the town I current live in which is 155km away. I work shift work (14-15 days a month) and it takes me three hours minimum of driving to work and back home each day. With gas the way it is now, it is costing me at least $450-$500 a month just for gas to drive to work and home. My wife and I are expecting and I can't very well afford the travel, and it will cost more to get a place in Ottawa just for days I work plus I don't want to leave my wife to handle a newborn by herself while working. We are planning on getting the court order lifted to stop the living restrictions but not for another few years as we need to wait until my step-son reaches a certain age. I am looking to put in a memo for a CCM to Kingston or Trenton. Kingston is 40km away from my house and Trenton is 100km (still far but instead of $450-$500 a month its more like $200-$250) due to more highway driving. I still want to progress in my career and I've been asking for deployments ever since I joined the trade. Right now, as a Cpl, $500 a month just for gas to get to work and back home is rough. Plus there is talks in Ottawa about having everyone pay $30 a day for parking which would be an added $400+ a month.

I'm at a point now where I am literally living paycheck to paycheck using any extra money to pay for bills and food for my family. My wife only works for 16 hours a week at a hospital and will eventually be going on EI for her maternity leave which will make things even harder.

With this, I feel like I could go the CCM route as I don't know if the situation will be fixed within the timeframe of a compassionate posting plus I don't want to stop my career progression or my ability to deploy.


----------



## Myck (5 Mar 2021)

Hello there,

It's an old trade, but I have an inquiry about CCM, so I figured I should post here and not open a new post.

Is there any one around that has experience in CCM or is good in wording that could help me with my memo ? I am a french speaker and even though I can communicate pretty well in english, I find it hard to express what I really want to say by writing. My memos always come back with "wording issues" and I am struggling to find the proper and polite ways to say it. I am doing it in english becaus nobody speaks french in my unit. I am trying to make it painless for everyone.

So if anyone has time to waste, if you can mp me, that would be greatly appreciated !


----------

